# good eglinsh



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at an Elingsh uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer
in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht
frist and lsat ltteer is at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl
mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae we do not
raed ervey lteter by it slef but the wrod as a wlohe.

ceehiro


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Wow! Was able to read at full pace, very clever!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Taht is vrey celevr as you can raed eevry wrod. Â ;D

It is called top down processing.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

eh? Since when was the forum in Dutch?


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

I thnik yuo gyus hvae porblmes wtih yuor kyebaords.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

tehres nohintg worng wtih tihs kebyarod, I jsut cna't tpye.


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Full article about this in today's Daily Mail


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Would have been ironic if they'd printed it in the Guardian instead!!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I aegre


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Would have been ironic if they'd printed it in the Guardian instead!!


Even more if it was in the Gdariaun


----------

